# Little Three Mile Creek



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

This is probably old news. In as much as my boat motor is dead I decided I wanted to try fishing from shore at Little Three Mile Creek, where the coal plant hot water discharge is. To my dismay I got there only to find that the state has closed the fishing access sites with gates and locks with signs saying that state environmental agency has determined the hot water is a health hazard and sorry for the inconvenience. Now, if people have survived for years fishing there, why is it suddenly an issue now? This is a popular spot that gives shore people an opportunity to experience really great fishing under certain conditions. Personally, I have fished there from a boat (and amazingly at the time, I was the only one there) and I hammered some big hybrids and a gigantic drum and bunches of white bass. It's just a disappointment. 

Also, on another note, a friend of mine and his son where down by one of the holes on the little miami. There was a Vietnamese family there using a large fishing net (the kind you stretch out across a body of water) and they essentially cleaned out this particular hole of everything in it. Just kind of a shame.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

that is a shame they did that


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lots of great news in this thread.


1.) We knew they were going to shut down the hot water discharge... I've just been hoping it wouldn't happen. Sucks.


2.) Where on the Little Miami? We'll put a stop that BS real quick.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

1. *Wildlife Officers by county*

Hamilton Co: Ryan Schock
(937) 372-5639 X5217

Warren Co: Rick Rogers
(937) 372-5639 X5216

2. *Turn In a Poacher*

Ohios Turn In a Poacher, or TIP, program is helping to curtail poaching throughout the state. TIP is designed to involve the public in reporting wildlife violations. Citizens who observe wildlife violations should record the information on the TIP form below, and then submit it electronically via e-mail, call the TIP toll-free hotline (1-800-POACHER), or mail the form to the address below. Please send in your TIP using just one of these methods (e-mail, phone or direct mail).

You do not have to give your name . . . just give the facts.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wild_resourcessubhomepage/TurnInaPoacher/tabid/17888/Default.aspx 

3. *1 - 800 - POACHER*

There you have it. Three easy-to-use resources to combat invasive fisherman.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes, hot water is dangerous to your health. Stop taking hot showers at home. More government intrusion on the everyday man. And that coal plant will be closed soon with more regualtion from the EPA, and your electric bill will sky rocket. There are more intrusive things going into the Ohio than warm water.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I was down there last week on the boat. Water temperature was 102!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Who, were you able to motor up the channel in the boat?? I heard they were gonna cable the mouth across the steel pillers at the entrance? Just rumors..but you never know.... find any bait up there???


Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

There wasn't anything obstructing us from going up into the creek when we were there. We just didn't bother going up. 
As for bait, we caught 2 skips both about 5 inches. Granted it was 430pm when we got there and we only fished 2 hours for them. If we would have tried before sunset we may have caught some. I didn't see anything bust the surface so I just gave up and finished the night catfishing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DWC (Sep 8, 2010)

It was at the Carl A Rahe access where they were netting.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I talked to someone today that works at the power plant and he told me the access had been gated up. I asked if there was any chance of it being opened up again and he said that the power plant had been bought by another company and that they probably will not open it up again because of liability. It's easier to keep it shut. This saddens me greatly, but it wont stop me from fishing it from a boat. They don't own the water.


----------

